# Cutting out electrical outlets



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

I've got a bunch of outlets to cut out of 7/16 osb for the interior of my new garage. Does anybody have a slick way to do this , or do I just measure, mark and cut with jig saw. Thought about making jig and using router.


----------



## generic (Jan 9, 2014)

I am not sure if they make a bit for Rotozips that will cut OSB, but I know it's the easiest/best way to cut holes in drywall for outlets. It leaves a nice clean opening and its easy to learn how to do. If you have a small trim router and flush cut bit that might do the same thing.


----------



## fisherdoug09 (Jan 29, 2011)

I finished the inside of my shop with OSB and did the measure, mark and cut with a jig saw method. I laid my boxes out so they hit on seams and it all worked out fine. Have fun.


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

I made all of mine surface mount so I could change them out to quads, move them, etc. as needed.


----------



## macatlin1 (May 5, 2010)

In my shop I used the following method to locate the box openings in the upper half of the wall. First I put a ledger board about 1/4 inch below the panel (48 1/4 down from ceiling). I then used my framing square to transfer the sides of the electrical boxes to the upper edge of the ledger board. For each box I made a story stick and marked the upper and lower edges of the box. Each story stick was "tacked" to the ledger board with a drywall screw so as not to loose it or get it mixed up.

When I placed the panel on the wall I used construction shims between the OSB panel and the ledger board to hold the panel tight against the ceiling. I attached the OSB panel along the top only to the studs. (You did pre-mark the stud locations, right?). Once the panel was hung along the top, I used the marks on the ledger board and the story stick to lay out the box on the panel and checked it with a spare box. Cutting out the opening was done with a Oscillating Multifunction Power Tool Harbor Freight #60428. I found that if I cut to the line I usually nicked the box so I tended to cut outside the line by about 1/8 of an inch. I used the semi-circular blade so the cuts went past the corners. These cuts I later filled with spackle and after painting the walls white don't show a bit.

Once the holes are cut out the OSB panel easily moves against the studs and I shot in the remaining drywall screws. For the lower panel on the wall I stuck painters tape to the floor and again using my framing square I marked the sides of the boxes on the tape. The story sticks were again used (original marks covered with painters tape) to indicate the upper and lower edges of the boxes. Same process, attach the OSB panel along the upper edge, layout the box, check with a spare box, cut outside the line, push the panel against the studs and fasten. The whole garage (20+ boxes) took an afternoon with most of the time spent using the saw.


----------



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

I tried Roto Zip but the bits broke. I've got a oscillating tool, will give that a try. I like the idea of story stick


----------



## bobssc (Dec 21, 2013)

I did this just this past weekend and used a jigsaw, as I could not find a more suitable option. It turned out great..


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Its easy to cut a template from plywood that will fit the base of the router so you can plunge through and then cut the hole. temp screw in place. turn on . cut unscrew and repeat. finished of the inside of a 1000 sf garage this last summer with 1/2" osb inside.


----------



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

Used my Sonicrafter on one wall today, turned out ok. Might try router on next wall.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I have plaster over button board in my house, and have made a little jig that gets me a consistent height that I use to mark the outline on. Mash a hole through with a cold chisel and a hammer, and hit it with the Sawzall with a ceramic blade.

The equivalent for OSB would just be drill a hole and use a utility blade. So, yeah, jigsaw or Sawzall.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I did some electrical work at my church/school and I used the template trim router/bearing bit method even though it was only 3 I find it difficult to cut with a saw due to RA.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I used a jigsaw. Tried a Rotozip but it didn't work.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I would measure and jigsaw it, you can use a story stick as well. However you do it make sure the face of the box sits flush with the OSB. Not supposed to have combustible surfaces exposed to an arc.


----------



## Eastsolutions (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi, I made myself an aluminium jig/template to cut recesses for wall sockets, worked a treat. I am now selling these on eBay.

£30 but will last and do dozens of recesses.
Just search on eBay for Patress jig or contact me direct on [email protected]

"This is a exclusive Pattress / Wall Socket Jig made from tough Aluminium Alloy
It will enable you to create a recess in a brick or block wall by guiding a 8mm drill to give a series of up to 62 holes which can then easily be chiselled out to give the recess required for a single or double socket
Firstly drill and rawl plug holes for up to 6 screws to secure the plate to the wall. Drill the 8mm holes with a masonry drill. Remove the plate and remove the loose brickwork to reveal a recess for the Pattress box.
This jig is very durable and will enable dozens of recesses to be cut, unlike the alternative plastic versions
Free postage UK, international postage extra."


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

I have once marked a panel for a light box by dabbing some black paint on the edge of the light box, then pressing the panel (3/8" ply) in place and on the box. The paint made a ring, which I followed with a jig saw. I have read of a tip using chalk line chalk. That must be where I got the idea. Did not have chalk, so I used paint.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

I'd use a Multi-Tool http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-MX25EC-21-2-5-Amp-Multi-X-Oscillating/dp/B004HKCGQK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1429622967&sr=8-6&keywords=fein+multitool


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Are you cutting your holes high enough so the box will fit above the area where you might lean a sheet of plywood?

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

> I d use a Multi-Tool http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-MX25EC-21-2-5-Amp-Multi-X-Oscillating/dp/B004HKCGQK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1429622967&sr=8-6&keywords=fein+multitool
> 
> - Hermit


I'm with you on this. Those things are great for the exact job. I made a built in cabinet for my home theatre and my multi-tool worked like a champ for installing the low voltage boxes.


----------



## CopperTree (Jul 3, 2015)

Measuring then tracing the actual box and using a jigsaw seems to work for me. I've done all the boxes in my slatwall the same way. Not nearly as fast as a drywall router but not too bad.


----------



## Wupper (Jun 26, 2015)

I took a piece of foam insulation, the board with foil on the outside and pressed it against the wall and the box. Then I cut through it and the wallboard . A good knife is all you need to mark it then I drill a hole and cut it with the skilsaw.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Another vote for a multi tool. HF cheapo works fine. The Japanese style teeth are quite aggressive. Grizzly has by far the best price for multi tool blades, and they are universal fit (for any brand of tool).


----------

